# what are the Genetics behind the pastel super stripe



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

that snake is smoking hot


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

superstripe = yellowbelly x spector...

just add pastel


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

whats a spector never heard of one


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

kingball said:


> whats a spector never heard of one


google it mate, there are explanations and pointers out there...


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

ok mate cheers


----------

